# Shop Air Cleaner Build



## ThomasOSB

Air intake for air cleaner. I used half-lap joints to build the frame (20.75"x20.75")


----------



## Burb

I've been toying with this idea so I think I shall follow along on this build. Thanks for sharing.

Mark


----------



## d_slat

Burb said:


> I think I shall follow along on this build.


I think I may join you.


----------



## ThomasOSB

Guys,
These are the plans I put together for this build. The size was determined by the size of the squirrel fan motor I was able to pick up.


----------



## ThomasOSB

All the sides are cut, as well as the rabbets and dados according to the plans I drew. 









The motor was put inside to take a few measurements for where to cut the air outflow. It is upside down in the picture, however.


----------



## ThomasOSB

I mounted the squirrel motor to the inside wall with 1.5" wide pieces of 3/4" plywood. Some of the screws were drilled through the sheet metal tabs and others to the side alone.


















The sides were attached to the top and bottom with 2" sheet rock screws, they are spaced approximately 3" apart. I also cut a hole for the gang box to house the rocker switches for the various fan speeds. I also attached t-hinges to the area where the filters will be for easy access. I chose that style of hinge because it was the only ones I had on hand that would work.










View of the air intake area. I will be installing guides to hold the filters in place. I should also mention that I added 5/16" metal hoops to the top so that it can be suspended from the ceiling - washers on each side with a bolt on the inside.


----------



## 03roadking

Thanks for the pics and keep them coming! I am needing to build one of these for my garage.


----------



## WoodMachiner

Looks great! I have a blower out of my old house furnace I was going to repurpose for an air cleaner. This post really helped me gain some motivation! Thanks


----------



## Burb

Ok, question about the blower motor/squirrel cage assembly? When looking for one of these, what size, etc should I be looking for? I have a buddy who owns a HVAC company and he said he'd look for a decent used one for me if I told him what I wanted. 

Thanks.

Mark


----------



## ThomasOSB

Burb said:


> Ok, question about the blower motor/squirrel cage assembly? When looking for one of these, what size, etc should I be looking for? I have a buddy who owns a HVAC company and he said he'd look for a decent used one for me if I told him what I wanted.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Mark


I picked mine up a while ago, and it was just sitting around the shop. I believe it came out of a 3 ton unit. What was important for me was that it was wired for 110v so I could plug it into a regular outlet.


----------



## Burb

ThomasOSB said:


> I picked mine up a while ago, and it was just sitting around the shop. I believe it came out of a 3 ton unit. What was important for me was that it was wired for 110v so I could plug it into a regular outlet.


Thanks. That makes sense.

Mark


----------



## tvman44

You will probably want one that is 120 volt instead of 240 volts. Usually from a unit with a gas furnance.


----------



## ThomasOSB

I painted the whole thing bright yellow. If I knock my head on it, its my own fault.










I glued and nailed strips (1" wide) on all four-sides to create tracks for the filters. There are two sets, the first is for a cheap filter and the second is for a higher quality filter.










A quick 5/8" hole in the ceiling allowed for the 12 gauge extension cord to enter the box. I spliced the cables and attached the neutral wire inside the box and put the ground and line wires through the gang box.










Simple wire job. 
1) Extension cord black to the common pole
2) Fan Black (High) to the top switch
3) Fan Blue (Medium) to the middle switch
4) Fan Red (Low) to the bottom switch
5) Extension cord green to the ground pole










Filter compartment is screwed closed.










Only thing left to do is to attach the chain to hang from the ceiling, which I will pick up at the store tomorrow.


----------



## ThomasOSB

All done. Now to finish up the shoe shine box. The air cleaner is plugged into a timer switch, which is set to turn on for 2 hours each evening. The timer also has an override on and off for when needed.


----------



## 03roadking

Great job and thank you for all of the detailed images. This will help a lot when I am making mine. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Grandpa's old tools

That looks great! I have a squirrel cage sitting in my garage waiting for exactly the same type of project. I hadn't thought about the timer switch but now that you mention it, I think I'm going to look for one of those bathroom fan switches with a timer. That way, I can work in the garage and then walk away and let the fan run a half an hour or so to clean out the air.


----------



## ThomasOSB

Here is the video explanation of the build:


----------



## 03roadking

Thanks for the video! I sub'd and hit the thumbs up button for ya. I enjoy functional builds like these to make my shop safer and more enjoyable to be in. I just had a new furnace installed yesterday so I pulled the blower out of my old furnace. 

I have a few questions:

1. What are your thoughts so far on how it cleans the air in the shop after you have been making cuts? 
2. I noticed that my blower has 4 wires for 4 different speeds. Do you think it is worth having a switch for all 4 speeds? 
3. When yours runs at night, what speed is it set to?


----------



## kkalin78

Nice job. I'm kinda wondered. Is it permanent place? I mean the filter is hanged on water pipes. Honestly I would not do that. The filter has a vibration. The vibration will be translated into the house using pipes as amplifier. Second reason is the vibration significantly reduces life of connections (even glued one).


----------



## ThomasOSB

03roadking said:


> Thanks for the video! I sub'd and hit the thumbs up button for ya. I enjoy functional builds like these to make my shop safer and more enjoyable to be in. I just had a new furnace installed yesterday so I pulled the blower out of my old furnace.
> 
> I have a few questions:
> 
> 1. What are your thoughts so far on how it cleans the air in the shop after you have been making cuts?
> 2. I noticed that my blower has 4 wires for 4 different speeds. Do you think it is worth having a switch for all 4 speeds?
> 3. When yours runs at night, what speed is it set to?


I've only had it for a little while, but I do see an improvement. The coat of dust that used to settle on everything is greatly reduced. While cutting, you should still wear a respirator because it can't zap it out of the air. It has to wait until the air current moves it to the intake.

I have 3 speeds on mine, but I only use two. High when I have it run at night for a couple of hours while I'm not in the shop and low when I'm working in there.


----------



## ThomasOSB

kkalin78 said:


> Nice job. I'm kinda wondered. Is it permanent place? I mean the filter is hanged on water pipes. Honestly I would not do that. The filter has a vibration. The vibration will be translated into the house using pipes as amplifier. Second reason is the vibration significantly reduces life of connections (even glued one).


The placement is permanent, but not the way its anchored. I've modified it by sinking bolts into the wall and connecting the chains to those.


----------



## skibuilder

Thanks for the post and the video! Very helpful. 

Just for clarification, do you build the box at the minimum size to accommodate the furnace blower dimensions and the closest matching filter size? Or is there something else at play with air volumes? 

Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## ThomasOSB

skibuilder said:


> Thanks for the post and the video! Very helpful.
> 
> Just for clarification, do you build the box at the minimum size to accommodate the furnace blower dimensions and the closest matching filter size? Or is there something else at play with air volumes?
> 
> Thanks. :thumbsup:


I built it to the minimum size to accommodate the blower and available filter sizes. My thought was also that I didn't want a larger one because it seems more efficient - quick intake and exhaust. Others might be able to give a more nuanced answer.


----------



## jcal

Thanks for a great idea and video. What do you think of using the following as a blower?

http://www.homedepot.com/p/B-Air-Hi...r-Carpet-Dryer-VP-50/204300725#specifications

It is meant as a carpet dryer. It is 1/2HP and moves 2950CFM and it is obviously already wired and ready to go. I have a shop that is about 500-600 square feet so this would seem to cycle the air in less than 2 minutes.


----------



## ryan50hrl

That would work well. Just make sure you fasten it down so it's not moving around....

Something that worked well for me, was to duct the output to the other side of the basement to keep clean air drafting back into the shop....it minimized the amount of turbulent air in the room....which with 2950 Cfm will be quite a bit....and secondly it would minimize dusty air from settling throughout the rest of the basement.


----------



## jcal

I like the idea of ducting the exhaust a distance away. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## ryan50hrl

No problem. I initially didn't on mine and found it was kicking more dust up by discharging back in the same location.


----------



## Burb

jcal said:


> I like the idea of ducting the exhaust a distance away. Thanks for the advice!


Your I take & exhaust should be on separate ends whenever possible. It allows for better air movement throughout the room. Otherwise there is the potential for air to go in the intake, come exhaust, and then reenter the intake in a loop if you will.


----------



## skibuilder

ThomasOSB said:


> Simple wire job.
> 1) Extension cord black to the common pole
> 2) Fan Black (High) to the top switch
> 3) Fan Blue (Medium) to the middle switch
> 4) Fan Red (Low) to the bottom switch
> 5) Extension cord green to the ground pole


I'm getting going on mine and want to wire mine the same - but I can't find the 3 speed switch you used. Where did you find it? 

Thanks.


----------



## ThomasOSB

skibuilder: I purchased it off eBay. Its a Broan-NuTone 3 Function Rocker Switch. Here is the cheapest one I saw on eBay today, but with the specifics you might be able to find it cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## skibuilder

Thank you sir! :thumbsup:


----------



## 03roadking

Skilbuilder

Here is the cheapest 3 function switch I could find on Amazon that is Prime eligigible (if you are a prime member).
Panasonic FV-WCSW31-A WhisperControl Three-Function On/Off Switch, Almond - Amazon.com


----------



## skibuilder

Thanks for the link. 

I actually ended up going with a slide dimmer switch coupled with a standard outlet. The hot line from the outlet runs into the hot line of the dimmer, which outlets again to hot and connects to the high speed (black) line of the fan. The neutral line from the outlet runs to the neutral (white) fan line. Then, I just made a male-male electrical cord to connect to power. If I want to I can add a timer to the electrical cord. Works great. You definitely want speed control because it blows like crazy on full speed.


----------



## mako1

I have built several as I had a 2500sf shop I used this material for filters.You can buy it off of a roll at lumber yards and cut to fit.Just blow it out when it gets dirty and it will last forever.


----------



## ThomasOSB

skibuilder: Looking good. What's the overall dimensions? Reorienting the fan looks like you were able to give it a smaller footprint.


----------



## skibuilder

Thanks, it's 27" long by 17" high by 18" wide. I probably could have shaved an inch or two off the length and height but wanted to make sure I left enough wiggle room. I sized it for 14"x20" filters. The ducting will run up in the joists to a future separate storage room.


----------



## Moark Willy

skibuilder said:


> Thanks for the link.
> 
> I actually ended up going with a slide dimmer switch coupled with a standard outlet.
> 
> ]


A "dimmer switch" or a fan control switch? You do NOT want a dimmer switch, they are for lighting (resistance) loads only. Time will either burn out the switch, or more costly burn out the motor.


----------



## Bleedinblue

Very nice. I built one myself last month, but I could only come up with a much smaller squirrel cage. Yours no doubt works much better.


----------



## skibuilder

Moark Willy said:


> A "dimmer switch" or a fan control switch? You do NOT want a dimmer switch, they are for lighting (resistance) loads only. Time will either burn out the switch, or more costly burn out the motor.


Thanks for the heads up. :thumbsup: I didn't realize that. I think it is a regular lighting dimmer so I will switch it out. 

So if I get a ceiling fan switch, for example, that would be good? 

Thanks again.


----------



## cey146

Great job! 

I've chosen to build one of these, similar to yours. I have a smaller squirrel cage fan/motor, with 4 speeds. I've adjusted my intake size down, to accommodate a 16" x 20" filter. A thought came to mind about the ratio of intake air/exhaust air. In the furnace industry, I think I can remember a Technician advising me of the phrase: Same in, same out. Indicating the return air size should equal the sq. in. volume of the supply air. I'm wondering if that would hold true in this application, or if the exhaust the same size of the blower chute is adequate. (as seen on nearly all of these)

Any input on this would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## tvman44

_Common sense tell me it will. _:thumbsup:


----------



## cey146

tyman44, 

That would be why I asked the question, hoping to get an education from a knowledgeable person. Our common sense gets us a long way in life, but there comes a point we have to ask for HELP............:thumbsup:


----------



## Moark Willy

An exhaust the same size is adequate. The intake size needs to be adequate to not "starve" the blower.


----------



## ThomasOSB

cey146 said:


> Great job!
> 
> I've chosen to build one of these, similar to yours. I have a smaller squirrel cage fan/motor, with 4 speeds. I've adjusted my intake size down, to accommodate a 16" x 20" filter. A thought came to mind about the ratio of intake air/exhaust air. In the furnace industry, I think I can remember a Technician advising me of the phrase: Same in, same out. Indicating the return air size should equal the sq. in. volume of the supply air. I'm wondering if that would hold true in this application, or if the exhaust the same size of the blower chute is adequate. (as seen on nearly all of these)
> 
> Any input on this would be appreciated. Thanks.


I'm not an HVAC guy, but as I understand it the motor will take what it needs provide the intake is available. The intake therefore must be the same size or larger. I used the 20x20 intake because that was the closest standard size that would fit my motor.


----------

